# (still) Freaking out



## Jeko (Jan 7, 2015)

I now have an offer to read English at Oxford University.







(that's not me btw)


----------



## Cran (Jan 7, 2015)

Congratulations on the offer, Cadence. 

I only managed to read their dictionary.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 7, 2015)

Good deal! Congratulations!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations Cadence! All the best moving forward.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 8, 2015)

Woot! Outstanding!


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations. A little hard to see the blackboard though isn't it?:witless:


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 8, 2015)

I've heard the term before, but am not familiar with the details; however, it sounds great! Congrats!


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats! You won't get too busy with studies to procrastinate on the forums, will you?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 8, 2015)

I expected nothing less of you, Cadence. Therefore, this is not an accomplishment, you're just doing as Bishop expected.

Mailing me cheetoes, however... now that's an accomplishment.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 8, 2015)

WTG!


----------



## BeastlyBeast (Mar 14, 2015)

It sounded like a good opportunity at first, but then I remembered it's the same university that changed their dictionary so that 'literally' has a definition of 'exaggerated'...

Kidding aside, hope all goes well! I'm literally jumping with joy for you! Although, what exactly does reading English entail? Did you mean teaching English, or is real-time reading to 20 year-olds a paid-job now? ... or do I totally not know what reading English at a university is?


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2015)

well done


----------



## Sonata (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 15, 2015)

Booyah!

There ain't alf some smarts people on WF. Congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations. One of my school friends went there to study chemistry and ended up as a tutor there teaching it and writing books on the subject. Think of that; you could end up becoming (gasp) a writer. More chance of that there than here maybe, but who can say? Good on you for playing it both ways to be sure.


----------



## escorial (Mar 15, 2015)

View attachment 7915


----------



## BryanJ62 (Mar 15, 2015)

_*Yes! Do the dance! Do the dance!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------

